# Rendre connecté des interupteurs



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un moyen de rendre connecté des interrupteurs ou les lampes ...

L'idée serait que la partie émetteur/récepteur soit en RF le tout connecté à ma box ou via une box domotique, car j'imagine que peu de matériel de ce type soit autonome ...
Enfin j'aimerais que ça soit quelque chose d'open source si possible, histoire de ne pas être bloqué dans quelque années si j'utilise un truc propriétaire s'arrête.

Vous l'aurez compris, l'idée n'est pas de changer mes interrupteurs, mais trouver un truc pour les rendre connecté, sans savoir si ça existe.
Et donc par la suite créé des scénarios de vie quand je ne suis pas là par exemple ou des allumages auto quand j'arrive à la maison, etc.

J'ai pensé a legrand/netatmo mais j'ai un doute sur la fonction RF.
Aussi sur le fait que la maison est grande et donc est-ce que les interrupteurs du 2em fonctionneront correctement ?
Mais aussi que j'aimerai éviter d'ajouter des interrupteurs partout et plus comme mentionnés plus trouvé un truc  pour mettre sur l'inter ou la lampe, ce qui ne me semble pas possible chez eux.
Une partie des inters sont en va-et-vient aussi, ce qui complique la chose peut être ?
Ils ont en plus présenté des disjoncteur connecté, ça me semble top mais il va falloir mettre le nez dans le tableau et ça c'est pas gagné vu al taille en plus des boite de dérive :'(

Il y a aussi fibaro mais je n'ai pas suffisamment recherché sur les possibilités, mais cout un certain prix aussi, ça me semble plus cher que Legrand.

Si vous avez des solutions, je suis preneur 
Merci !


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2020)

Malheureusement il n'y pas de solution miracle : il y en a plein et de plus en plus. Et sur le fait d'éviter un truc qui puisse être obsolete, c'est aussi très compliqué à estimer. Moi j'utilise la norme Homekit (ça tombe bien nous sommes dans cette section). Je pense qu'on peut miser sur le long terme. 

Je vois deux types de solution : 
> Celle que j'utilise le plus et la plus flexible en connectivité : oublier tes interrupteurs actuels qui ne font que du ON/OFF sur un lot d'éclairage sur lesquels tu n'auras pas trop de choix de personnalisation. 
Du coup le trio : *ampoules/prise/interrupteurs connectés Homekit*. 
Tu peux partir sur du Philips Hue, du IKEA Tradfri, du KOOGEEK, du Xiami Mi ...
Tu peux recouvrir tes interrupteurs actuels qui ne serviront plus à rien : tout sera sous tension. 

> Juste remplacer les interrupteurs existants. Problème : ça dépend de l'infrastructure électrique de ton logement. 
Qui dit connecté, dit électricité : un interrupteur une fois éteint manuellement n'est plus sous tension (donc plus rien pour laisser connecter ton interrupteur). Sauf exception où ton fil neutre est dans la prise (c'est le cas d'un interrupteur chez moi : celui qui commande une ampoule extérieure (probablement une histoire de norme différente ?). Du coup j'y ai mis un interrupteur Koogeek : tu remplace simplement l'existant et il reste sous tension grâce à mon fil neutre. 
Pour le reste ce sera le type de solution que propose Legrand avec des interrupteurs + micromodule à intégrer dans le luminaire (je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester et installer cette solution (mais tu devras quand même racheter du matériel et te fournir un pont ...

Bref la bonne solution connectée pour moi reste la première, et c'est moins dans tes attentes.


----------



## hercut (15 Janvier 2020)

Merci de ton retour @thefutureismylife,

Je vais continuer d'étudier la chose, bêtement j'avais oublié le principe de l'interrupteur de base qui du coup, comme tu dis, coupe le jus ...
Bon après ma problématique de base était mes deux alcôves ou j'ai les spots (débranché),qui elles, sont en courant continue car à la base elles étaient prévues avec une prise de courant.
Donc la je peux mettre ce que je veux.

L'idée est quand même de mettre un système qui sera évolutif et surtout de même marque plutôt que partir dans tout les sens.

Mon électricien me propose des trucs de marque yuki ... Je ne connais pas ...
Je ne suis pas trop fan non plus des marque chinoise du type xiaomi, un peu trop indiscrète a mon gout ...


Merci.


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Janvier 2020)

De mon côté je suis complètement parti dans tous les sens. Je trouve qu’on a maintenant enfin un accès simple à la domotique. Il pleut des solutions un peu tout le temps ... bon je suis resté sous la « norme » Homekit. C’est ça ma base évolutive. 
J’ai acheté un peu au fur et à mesure les propositions en vente. Je comprends ta problématique Xiaomi, je pense pareil. Mais IKEA commence à proposer quelque chose de solide. A voir maintenant sur l’évolution et l’obsolescence.


----------



## hercut (18 Janvier 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> De mon côté je suis complètement parti dans tous les sens. Je trouve qu’on a maintenant enfin un accès simple à la domotique. Il pleut des solutions un peu tout le temps ... bon je suis resté sous la « norme » Homekit. C’est ça ma base évolutive.
> J’ai acheté un peu au fur et à mesure les propositions en vente. Je comprends ta problématique Xiaomi, je pense pareil. Mais IKEA commence à proposer quelque chose de solide. A voir maintenant sur l’évolution et l’obsolescence.



Merci de ton retour.


----------



## JB61 (25 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j’ai testé le produit SHELLY1 qui permet de remplacer toutes les commandes locales par un petit module pour les rendre HomeKit mais permet de conserver un bouton pour la commande de la pièce (ou en cas de problème).
Il faut juste prévoir de remplacer tes interrupteurs simple allumage par un bouton poussoir et de prévoir des boitier plus profond dans tes cloisons 
Perso j’ai galeré pour la premiere mise en service mais dans le fonctionnement ce dernier fonctionne très bien. 
Produit non certifié Apple mais pas cher (25 euros environ)
Pour tous renseignements complémentaires n’hésites pas 

Bonne Journée


----------



## Moutaille (22 Juin 2020)

JB61 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part, j’ai testé le produit SHELLY1 qui permet de remplacer toutes les commandes locales par un petit module pour les rendre HomeKit mais permet de conserver un bouton pour la commande de la pièce (ou en cas de problème).
> Il faut juste prévoir de remplacer tes interrupteurs simple allumage par un bouton poussoir et de prévoir des boitier plus profond dans tes cloisons
> ...



Bonjour JB61 !
Je suis novice ici et je suis justement venu chercher des infos sur le SHELLY ! Lorsque tu branches ton SHELLY 1 dans ton interrupteur "standard" (on/off), est ce que celui ci peut quand même toujours piloter les lumières ou alors il est condamné et tu dois passer par le SHELLY ? 
De plus, peux tu créer un scenario pour que le SHELLY laisse la lumière éclairée pendant 30 secondes puis la coupe ? 
Je n'arrive pas à trouver cette info...
Merci de ton aide !


----------



## totoguile (23 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, perso j'ai opté de cacher les interrupteurs par un interrupteur connecté.
https://www.samotech.co.uk/products/philips-hue-dimmer-converter-cover-raised-switch/ 
+
interrupteur philips Hue et ampoules zigbee.
Pour la partie réseau, zigbee donc, connecté à un raspberry avec homebridge et deconz + conbee2


----------



## Moutaille (23 Juin 2020)

totoguile a dit:


> Bonjour, perso j'ai opté de cacher les interrupteurs par un interrupteur connecté.
> https://www.samotech.co.uk/products/philips-hue-dimmer-converter-cover-raised-switch/
> +
> interrupteur philips Hue et ampoules zigbee.
> Pour la partie réseau, zigbee donc, connecté à un raspberry avec homebridge et deconz + conbee2



Bonjour,
Effectivement, j'ai cru comprendre que Homebridge permettait de faire pas mal de chose avec HomeKit, mais pour ma part, le fait d'utiliser des produits Apple est motivé par le fait qu'ils gèrent le hardware comme le software et donc évitent... enfin... réduisent les problèmes et bugs de fonctionnements, simplifient les communications entre appareils etc... C'est pourquoi je voudrais éviter de "mettre les mains dans le cambouis" avec  des solutions de contournement comme rapsberry, homebridge, hoobs etc....


----------



## Moutaille (24 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir à tous !
Je me pose une petite question ! Si, avec un détecteur de mouvement Ève, je demande d’allumer une lumière contrôlée par le Shelly 1, y a t’il un moyen de gérer une tempo ? Que la lumière reste allumée 5 minutes puis s’éteigne par exemple ?!


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Juin 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> Je me pose une petite question ! Si, avec un détecteur de mouvement Ève, je demande d’allumer une lumière contrôlée par le Shelly 1, y a t’il un moyen de gérer une tempo ? Que la lumière reste allumée 5 minutes puis s’éteigne par exemple ?!



Oui dans « Maison » ce genre d’automatisation existe déjà. Idem lorsque tu as un interrupteur Homekit tu peux dire qu’il arrête la « scène » au bout de plusieurs minutes. 

En revanche je ne crois pas qu’une scène puisse elle même contenir une durée. Exemple si je demande la scène « veilleuse » je ne peux pas intégrer une minuterie à cette scène pour qu’elle se coupe au bout de tant de minute. C’est semble il uniquement un accessoire qui peut permettre ça (capteur, interrupteur)


----------



## azolur (4 Février 2021)

interupteur connecteur legrand netatmo


----------



## Frederic92 (9 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Personnellement je recherche à remplacer un interrupteur va-et-vient par un interrupteur détecteur de mouvement qui puisse s’intégrer dans le même logement que mon interrupteur va-et-vient et qui soit compatible HomeKit, zigbee, hue… Est-ce que cela existe ?
Merci


----------

